# der "NEULICH EIN GT AM RADSTÄNDER" thread



## Davidbelize (3. September 2007)

was die im classik-forum können,können wir schon lange.
ich habe nachträglich zum geburtstag ein handy mit ner kamera drinne bekommen (ein lang gehegter wunsch).

habe mir schon lange so ein teil zulegen wollen, damit ich die ganzen gts die ich hier in berlin sehe ablichten kann.

manchmal sind die so zugekleistert mit lack das man nicht mal mehr erahnen kann was das für ein modell ist.

da sich hier ja genügend gt-spinner herumtreiben,dürfte das doch nette diskussionen zum vorschein bringen (da kann man sein ganzes geballtes wissen in die wagschale werfen).

ich hoffe diese idee findet hier anklang.  



also gebt uns bilder,bilder,bilder und bilder.


----------



## Kruko (3. September 2007)

wobei ich hier auf dem Lande wohl wenig beisteuern kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (3. September 2007)

Ich hätt da eins:





Das schöne Stück stand jeden Tag an meiner alten Schule. Und ich hoffte jeden Tag aufs neue den Besitzer mal zu treffen... Und ich hoffte jeden Tag dass es nebenbei noch artgerecht bewegt wurde...


----------



## oliversen (4. September 2007)

Wurde vor etwa einem Jahr hier schonmal gezeigt. Leider weiss ich nicht mehr von wem. Aber waren dessen Urlaubsbilder von einem England-Trip. Mir gefaellt das Bild sodass ich es auf meine Festplatte bunkerte.

Sorry an den Fotograf das ich es poste, aber das Avalanche ist einfach cool.







oliversen


----------



## Kint (4. September 2007)

schöner faden - dann demnächst von mir jede menge flachland gts....


----------



## versus (5. September 2007)

fein! ich hoffe es dürfen auch im classic-forum gepostete fotos gezeigt werden ?!

1-mal sts xcr 2000 aus zürich - noch nicht mal ANgeschlossen:


----------



## zingel (5. September 2007)

Steht in der Schweiz ...und ja, die Lackierung vom Bike daneben ist Käse und nennt sich "Emmentaler"


----------



## Kint (8. September 2007)

so gesammeltegts :

backwoods ander lübecker fh:




zaskar, gleicher ort





innenstadt:

tequesta, vomnachbarn, zu dem zeitpunkt geradegeklaut, kurz bevor ich diemänner in grün gerufen hatte wegen sicherstellung:





vantara vor weiland:





prä 90er stahl gt. stadtschlampe....:




unbekannt:




lts ds ausm auto raus - mit nachwuchsracer  




mein zassi an naturständer in dassow:





zaskar le(93er ) mit 91er bravado gabelundflipflop :






woanders:

arrowhead infeiburg:





jena...:

als cannondale gelabeltes gt. :kotz:    (besitzer hat sich dazu schon imclassic bereich geäussert) 





unbekannt vorm jenaer plus ( tatzendpromenade)  ( zassi glaubich):




timberline (  stahl/ titangrau) inbeerlin:







keine gts - aber TTT design:





OT : gummitatstaturen sind schei$$e


----------



## versus (9. September 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> vantara vor weiland:



wow -beeindruckende sammlung ! das vantara hatte meine liebste mal - und zwar BEVOR ich mein erstes GT hatte (und sie überhaupt kannte) 1992.

originalrechnung, manual etc. sind noch vorhanden, das rad wurde leider vor ein paar jahren geklaut.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Oktober 2007)

steht seit mindestens 2 jahren an diesem radständer.


----------



## Chat Chambers (11. Oktober 2007)

Bochum, Uni-Center...vor Rund sechs Monaten instinktiv mal die Kamera gezückt...hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (11. Oktober 2007)

boah ein discovery - schön....:

hab auch neues:

talera und backwoods...:


----------



## Davidbelize (30. Oktober 2007)

geile farbe.


----------



## hoeckle (29. November 2007)

Bahnhof


----------



## versus (29. November 2007)

da habe ich auch noch was. ein timberline, glaube ich:





und ein lts, was ich gleich noch in einem anderen fred posten werde - man ahnt schon in welchem...


----------



## Kruko (12. Januar 2008)

Letztens in Kassel in der nähe vom DEZ 





GT Palomar


----------



## Stemmel (12. Januar 2008)

Schon etwas länger her, habe aber erst jetzt begriffen, wie ich die Fotos von meinem Handy runterbekomme...  

Timerline in grün 









Der Kurier im Hintergrund schaute schon sehr skeptisch, als ich mein Handy auf sein Rad richtete...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Der Kurier im Hintergrund schaute schon sehr skeptisch, als ich mein Handy auf sein Rad richtete...



jetzt is auch klar warum englische herrenschneider von "vorward stomach" reden...


----------



## Lousa (17. Januar 2008)

hm, ich war nahe dran, meine Karte zum Ankauf zu hinterlassen... doch leider habe ich nicht die Zeit und die Fähigkeit, so ein "Wrack" wieder aufzubauen  

Stand/steht bei mir um die Ecke am U-Bahn Eingang; Modell - für mich^^ - nicht identifizierbar 






Für mich war interessant:

- das Oberrohr ist am hinteren Stück dicker und
- die GT-Oberrohr-Abschlussplatte "kippt" nach innen und nicht - wie ich es sonst kenne - nach außen.


----------



## Ketterechts (17. Januar 2008)

Lousa schrieb:


> - das Oberrohr ist am hinteren Stück dicker und
> - die GT-Oberrohr-Abschlussplatte "kippt" nach innen und nicht - wie ich es sonst kenne - nach außen.



Sehr schickes und vor allem altes GT 

Was ich viel interessanter finde , ist dass dieses Schmuckstück - wenn auch stark vergammelt - aus *STAHL*   und nicht wie sonst aus Alu ist .

Kenner nach vorne , was für ein Model/Baujahr könnte das sein ??


----------



## kingmoe (17. Januar 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Kenner nach vorne , was für ein Model/Baujahr könnte das sein ??



Sach ma´ Kint, das sieht doch dem roten Outpost auf meinem Dachboden ähnlich, gelle?!


----------



## tomasius (17. Januar 2008)

> Sach ma´ Kint, das sieht doch dem roten Outpost auf meinem Dachboden ähnlich, gelle?!



Stimmt! Meinem Outpost sieht es auch sehr ähnlich!  Meins hat allerdings nicht die Rahmenhöhe XXXL.  






Tom


----------



## kingmoe (17. Januar 2008)

Oder ist es ein rot und dann schwarz angemaltes Talera?!


----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2008)

nee moe son talera is das nich. guck doch die kappe... 
neee moe son outpost ist das auch nich....

das kann nur

nur 



nur 








soo ein outpost sein....

und jetzt mal im vollen ernst das ist ein 88 oder 89er outpost. oversized pierced toptube, runde kappe , rote farbe. die von dir erwähnten gekippten kappen lousa sind älter zb timberlines etc aus den 85ern...


----------



## Lousa (17. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> und jetzt mal im vollen ernst das ist ein 88 oder 89er outpost. oversized pierced toptube, runde kappe , rote farbe. die von dir erwähnten gekippten kappen lousa sind älter zb timberlines etc aus den 85ern...



Ihr seid ja klasse! Bravo!

Nicht nur, dass Ihr das oben gezeigte Bike identifiziert, nee, Ihr belegt Eure Aussagen mit massenhaft im Keller, Dachboder etc. rumstehenden Bikes     

Da bin ich echt platt   ...ich war schon froh, dass ich das Bike am Ständer überhaupt als GT erkannt hatte^^


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Januar 2008)

Bei meinen 89´Outpost sieht die Endkappe anders aus. Das Rohr ist Oval und die Prägung sieht auch anders aus.


----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2008)

Lousa schrieb:


> ...ich war schon froh, dass ich das Bike am Ständer überhaupt als GT erkannt hatte^^



steht doch drauf.... . das gezeigte ist übrigens ein 22er - also was für mich und wahrscheinlich auch einer der gründe warums noch im einsatz ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (17. Januar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Bei meinen 89´Outpost sieht die Endkappe anders aus. Das Rohr ist Oval und die Prägung sieht auch anders aus.



Schönes Bett! Mensch Leute, haltet doch mal eure Kamera nicht ganz so dicht vor's Geröhr - die kann auf die kurze Entfernung sowieso nicht scharfstellen. Aber das mit dem Fotokram hatten wir an anderer Stelle schonmal...


----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Bei meinen 89´Outpost sieht die Endkappe anders aus. Das Rohr ist Oval und die Prägung sieht auch anders aus.



das ist definitiv nicht die 88er und 89er kappe, weild ie bei beiden ( roten) rund ist.  und das 90er logo....


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Januar 2008)

Sorry, Kint aber es handelt sich um dieses Outpost
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/224456/cat/10832
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/224457/cat/10832
Nach eingehender Diskussion hier im Forum vor 2 Jahren und analyse der Rahmennummer wurde es als 89´outpost eingestuft. Ist es möglich das in diesen Jahr das Logo geändert wurde?
Rahmennummer ist T8910 7825, heißt das nicht Bj. 10/89?


----------



## kingmoe (18. Januar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Sorry, Kint aber es handelt sich um dieses Outpost
> http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/224456/cat/10832
> http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/224457/cat/10832
> Nach eingehender Diskussion hier im Forum vor 2 Jahren und analyse der Rahmennummer wurde es als 89´outpost eingestuft. Ist es möglich das in diesen Jahr das Logo geändert wurde?
> Rahmennummer ist T8910 7825, heißt das nicht Bj. 10/89?



Mein 1989er Talera hat auch das ovale OR hinten. Evtl. wurde ab Ende 89 schon mit 90er Rohren gebraten?!


----------



## Kint (18. Januar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Sorry, Kint aber es handelt sich um dieses Outpos
> Nach eingehender Diskussion hier im Forum vor 2 Jahren und analyse der Rahmennummer wurde es als 89´outpost eingestuft. Ist es möglich das in diesen Jahr das Logo geändert wurde?
> Rahmennummer ist T8910 7825, heißt das nicht Bj. 10/89?



mönsch.... read my lips...:

"
das ist definitiv nicht die 88er und 89er kappe, weil die bei beiden (roten) rund ist. und das 90er logo....
"

ich hab nie gesagt dass dein rad ein 90er ist (was es aber durchaus sein könnte wenn gt dass 89er outpost unverändert 1990 weiterverkauft hat)  

wenn wir hier im forum von "xx bike" reden meinen wir doch immer das modell und nicht das herstellungsjahr. das gt genau wie andere firmen auch die produktion schon in den letzten monaten des vorjahres angestossen hat ist doch mittlerweile hinlänglich bekannt. deswegen gibt es zb ein purple fade zassi dass ein 99er modell ist aber 12/98 hergestellt wurde. rot eloxierte zassis mit 95er stempel usw. 
mein "echtes" 89er outpost von 9805 hatte die runde kappe - (seite 1 r-nummerfred) -> 89 war die runde kappe pflicht. 1990er bikes hatten das neue logo, und das abgeflachte endstück, sowie die eckige schrift. (in dem zusammenhang behaupte cih moes talera ist ein 90er modell - auch wegen den eckigen decals und den gt schrfitzügen auf dem oberrohr - 89 war noch alles kuschlig rund mit knubbeln und so wie bei deinem k2. [abgesehen vom ricochet und dem hybrid - aber die hatten 88 schon andere schriftzüge - wohl um sie von der mtb sparte abzuheben])


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Januar 2008)

Jetzt noch mal langsam zum mitschreiben, die GTs vor 90´hatten nicht die eckige Schrift und einen runden Abschluß?
wenn das auf alle Modelle zutrift, habe ich hier ein Problem, das K2 hat die Rahmennummer T8812 K2 006



aber einen ovale Abschluß



Bitte um Erklärung 
   
Ich bin übrigens immer wieder aufs neue Begeistert wenn ich den Rahmen sehe. Leider fehlt mir noch ein passender Steuersatz, 1" mit Gewinde


----------



## Kint (18. Januar 2008)

glaubst du ich dreh dir müll an ?  

erstens steht da k2 T8812006 -> ist also ein 89er k2... ein weiteres beispiel für den produktionszeitraum.

zweitens .- das outpost von 88 und 89 hatte die runde kappe - genau wie es kein TT design hatte alles ab timberline hingegen schon.

drittens die hochwertigeren modelle von gt (alles > outpost)  hatten auch VOR 90 (modelljahr   ) schon das abgeflachte (flattened) top tube. auch 88 schon

viertens - du siehst den schriftzug in der kappe - rund - nicht eckig und zusammengeführt (g und t ) wie bei deinem outpost. das ist das alte gt logo wie man es seit den bmx rahmen kennt. 90 gabs dann diesen schriftzug, wo das g ins t übergeht.

fünftens die decal schrift - war 88 und 89 diese fleckige wie bei dem k2, rund knubbelchen hier und da, etc. die 90er modelle hatten aber ne art druckschrift wie bei moes talera. PLUS das neue Gt logo auf dem oberrohr als kleber. und ab 90 war das headtube decal ein g über t bis einschliesslich 89 g links neben t



oh und ein king in navy würde guuuut passen denk ich ))

und völlig richtig - > im endeffekt heisst das dass beeits ende 89 auch bim outpost das flattened toptube und der neue schriftzug eingeführt wurde. man kann jetzt daraus schliessen das das outpost nahezu unverändert auch 90 noch so verkauft wurde. ich hab nicht mehr im kopp wie deins ausgestattet war - aber 89 gabs exage country gruppe und araya felgen.


----------



## Kint (18. Januar 2008)

ich hab mir dein outpost nochmal angeschaut. den decals nach ist es ein 90er modell. vorbau und die besagte endkappe sprechen auch dafür. -> nett also gabs die letzten Rahmen ohne TT 1990 und zwar das talera und das outpost ...

der von moe und tom gezeigt sollte von 89 sein, das von mir gezeigt von 88.


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Januar 2008)

Sorry Kint, so war das nicht gemeint. Ich wollte nur wissen wie da die zusammenhängen bezüglich Endkappe und Schriftzug sind. Der K2 Rahmen ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. PEACE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (18. Januar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Sorry Kint, so war das nicht gemeint. Ich wollte nur wissen wie da die zusammenhängen bezüglich Endkappe und Schriftzug sind. Der K2 Rahmen ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. PEACE



hey - alles groovy. habe das nie falsch aufgefasst. war als witz gmeint. hatten den ja bei nem bier übergeben - also waren die umstände klar wie gerstenbrühe....

zusammenhänge sind eigentlich ganz einfach -> 90 altes logo, ab 90 neues logo.   decals ändern sich ja eh meist jährlich. outpost bis 90 rund und altes logo ab 90 neues logo und ebenfalls flattened, ab 91 dann auch alle bikes mit tt design. gut war hierbei rauszufinden dass es 90 noch double triangle  rahmenformen gab.


----------



## hoeckle (26. Januar 2008)

Und wieder ein´s.....


----------



## hoeckle (27. Januar 2008)

und noch eins...


----------



## kingmoe (30. Januar 2008)

So, ich habe endlich mal meine Handybilder gesichtet...


----------



## kingmoe (30. Januar 2008)

Nachschlag:













Also hier fahren schon einige dreifache Dreiecke rum


----------



## kingmoe (30. Januar 2008)

Eins hab´ ich noch (Anatomica)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (31. Januar 2008)

Ist das nur eine optische Täuschung oder hat das Blaue da oben unter der Last des Schlosses einen Knick im Oberrohr bekommen??


----------



## Backfisch (31. Januar 2008)

Dat is'n Mädchenknick


----------



## GT-Man (31. Januar 2008)

Das arme Zaskar X - eine Schande es so verkommen zu lassen.


----------



## kingmoe (31. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Ist das nur eine optische Täuschung oder hat das Blaue da oben unter der Last des Schlosses einen Knick im Oberrohr bekommen??



Steht ja über dem Bild, das ist ein Anatomica, also ein Tempest in der bequemen Anatomica-Version.

@GT-Man: Ja, da wurde fast auch bei mir der Rettungs-Instinkt geweckt...


----------



## gtbiker (6. Februar 2008)

tequesta:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/3/1/7/9/_/large/tequesta.JPG


----------



## joe yeti (8. Februar 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2132/2249606032_fea4a2df64_o.jpg


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2008)

joe yeti schrieb:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2132/2249606032_fea4a2df64_o.jpg





Das wär noch was - der würde bestimmt fast perfekt zum Transportfahrzeug passen...


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2008)

son bisschen vorbei am thema, aber ein GT und ein RADSTÄNDER:
gestern am radständer meines frisch gebackenen "radhändler meines vertrauens" biroma:









gt force 2008


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Februar 2008)

die ganzen fahrer haben sich anscheinend festgequatscht im laden,wenn ich mir die mäntel so anschaue.


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> die ganzen fahrer haben sich anscheinend festgequatscht im laden,wenn ich mir die mäntel so anschaue.



neeeee, es gehört dort zum service, dass jeder kunde direkt die mäntel geputzt und frisch gewachst bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. Februar 2008)

EINE fahrt durch zürich:

zaskar le mit kompletter 900er ausstattung - vielleicht passt es dem(r) fahrer(-in) nicht so gaaanz












schönes karakoram fast original









traurig im seil hängendes outpost trail




seltenes vantara auch fast original


----------



## kingmoe (8. März 2008)

Mal wieder etwas Neues aus der Nachbarschaft:

Timberline




Karakoram




Zone BMX


----------



## Triturbo (15. März 2008)




----------



## laxerone (6. April 2008)

unterwegs in zürich mit neuem handy


----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

laxerone schrieb:


> unterwegs in zürich mit neuem handy



wisst ihr jetzt, warum das treffen eigentlich hier stattfinden sollte


----------



## cleiende (8. April 2008)

Ende März in Berlin (Nähe Backfabrik)





Gestern vor meiner Haustür


----------



## versus (14. April 2008)

EIN mittag in zürich:

ein zebra-timberline:




backwoods und bravado-duett:








backwoods solo:




und dann vorm baumarkt habe ich kurz übelegt, ob ich drinnen noch schnell einen bolzenschneider kaufen soll, aber dann hat es sich doch als stahl entpuppt - keine ahnung was für ein modell:









hat einer ne idee ???


----------



## Kint (14. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> EIN mittag in zürich:
> 
> und dann vorm baumarkt habe ich kurz übelegt, ob ich drinnen noch schnell einen bolzenschneider kaufen soll, aber dann hat es sich doch als stahl entpuppt - keine ahnung was für ein modell:
> 
> hat einer ne idee ???



hinten leicht angelupft hättest du es ganz lässig wegschieben können und keiner hätte was gemerkt... 

hast du ein paar mehr infos als nur die bilder ? 

ist der rahmen stahl natur ? also das blanke metall klarrlackiert ? 
wenn NEIN, dann ist es mit größter wahrscheinlichkeit ein 96er talera in titanfinish.

wenn ja, heisst das der rahmen wurd enachträglich so "gefärbt" denn original kenn ich kein rad in stahl blank. und dann kanns quasi alles sein - zumindest bis einschliesslich 97. nach bzw 98 ist es definitiv nicht. einzelne modelle sind da auszuschliessen, als grobe faustformel : je jünger je billiger. sprich, je älter je hochwertiger könnte es sein. 

ist das ne flache endkappe wie bei den zassis ? ich kanns beim besten willen nicht erkennen.

118tel richtig ? 

was man auch ziemlich sicher ausschliessen kann ist alles bis einschliesslich
89 denn bis dahin war das ende des sattelrohrs vorne richtig spitz ausgestellt.

ich kann so nicht arbeiten....


----------



## versus (15. April 2008)

man möge mir die mangelhafte dokumentation nachsehen. es waren keinerlei wietere infos auf dem rahmen und die endkappe ist rund, bzw. nicht flach ;-)
es sah für mich stark nach einem originalen titanfinish auf stahl aus. nicht einfach nur klarlackiert! 
schick jedenfalls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> man möge mir die mangelhafte dokumentation nachsehen. es waren keinerlei wietere infos auf dem rahmen und die endkappe ist rund, bzw. nicht flach ;-)
> es sah für mich stark nach einem originalen titanfinish auf stahl aus. nicht einfach nur klarlackiert!
> schick jedenfalls...



jaja,,, jetzt is zu spät... 

im ernst dann isses wahrscheinlcih das angesprochenen talera, kommt auch von den details hin. hab ich auch schon gesehen sieht sehr schick aus. 

was ich auch schon gesehen habe ist ein verchromtes karakoram in TT design ... man auch sehr schick....


----------



## versus (20. April 2008)

samstag abend (eher sonntag früh) auf dem heimweg von einer party ein feines edge:


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Mai 2008)

wer erlaubt,dass  man ein gt so ungeliebt sein eigen nennen darf ?  

in einem x-berger hinterhof...






bei dem schätzchen gings mir dann so richtig schlecht.  will haben.  

gesehen in berlin mitte.


----------



## cleiende (15. Mai 2008)

Das ist wie mit alten VW-Käfern: Man(n) kann nicht alle retten. Nur genug Material für sich und seine Söhne beiseite schaffen....


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Mai 2008)

Ständig siehe wenn ich in Berlin bin, sehe ich da GTs rumfahren.
Dann habe ich mal die Kamera dabei und das einzige GT ist ein Outpost.
In der Nähe vom Ku´Damm


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Mai 2008)

heut in x-berg........mega g..le farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Mai 2008)

Die Farbe nennt sich "elektric-green metalic".
Hatte mal ein XCR 4000 und ein Outpost in der Farbe. Sollte so um 98´gewesen sein.


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Mai 2008)

Berlin, Blissestraße. Ein armes Outpost Trail.
Suuuuuuuuuper angeschlossen


----------



## versus (23. Juli 2008)

ein netter beitrag zum thema rasta 

vor unserem büro in der zürcher binz:


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Juli 2008)

hatte heute leider keine kamera dabei und hab ein 'vantara' ohne TT gesehn und ein i-drive 6.0(?). beide innerhalb von 100m 
is das vantara was besonderes?
gruß


----------



## Triturbo (28. Juli 2008)




----------



## Stemmel (30. Juli 2008)

Am Hamburger Elbtunnel, 13.06.08, Zollübergang


----------



## hoeckle (16. Dezember 2008)

handyspeicher mal freigemacht....


achtung manni!!!!!!
















oh wie fies.....
















so was sieht man hier jeden tag, wenn man will....


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> so was sieht man hier jeden tag, wenn man will....



das kenne ich


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Dezember 2008)

OK Feri, ich nehm die ersten beiden.
Obwohl, das schöne blaue könnte auch von Agressor 2 sein....

Das blaue wäre wirklich gut bei mir aufgehoben!


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Dezember 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> OK Feri, ich nehm die ersten beiden.
> Obwohl, das schöne blaue könnte auch von Agressor 2 sein....
> 
> Das blaue wäre wirklich gut bei mir aufgehoben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (24. Februar 2009)

Eben vor der Medizinfakultät, ein Timberline in Team Scream mit total verrosteter Kette, nem STX Schaltwerk in übelstem Zustand, ner Alivio Kurbel und Endloshörnchen fast senkrecht nach oben...!?

(leider wie immer keine Kamera dabei)


----------



## maatik (24. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ....ner Alivio Kurbel und Endloshörnchen fast senkrecht nach oben...!?



Bei der Vorstellung alleine kipp ich vom Sofa


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Eben vor der Medizinfakultät, ein Timberline in Team Scream mit total verrosteter Kette, nem STX Schaltwerk in übelstem Zustand, ner Alivio Kurbel und Endloshörnchen fast senkrecht nach oben...!?
> 
> (leider wie immer keine Kamera dabei)





hättest du mal die gabel für mich mitgenommen.


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Februar 2009)

Theoretisch hätt ich aus Gründen der Menschlichkeit das gute Stück ja erlösen können/sollen/müssen...


----------



## Davidbelize (21. April 2009)

aus dem zwillings-thread der classiker..................


----------



## kadaverfleisch (6. Mai 2009)

Ich habe gestern eins entdeckt in erbärmlichen Zustand:





Gruß
Micha


----------



## Owl Hollow (16. Mai 2009)

Bern, am Bahnhof:


----------



## GT-Hinterland (16. Mai 2009)

Am 09.05.09 auf unserer Spessert Tour von Bad Orb - Lichtenau - Bad Orb beim Waldhaus Engländer gesichtet.

Zaskar Expert 2007


----------



## maatik (16. Mai 2009)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> Bern, am Bahnhof:



da tränt mir das Auge  auch wenns kein GT ist, aber so eine Perle so zu sehen tut weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Mai 2009)

Wieso trännt Dir das Auge beim Yeti?
Ist doch alles bestens, es wird genutzt und muß nicht irgentwo in einer Wohnung versauern.


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Mai 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Wieso trännt Dir das Auge beim Yeti?
> Ist doch alles bestens, es wird genutzt und muß nicht irgentwo in einer Wohnung versauern.



hab ich mir auch gedacht...
besser so, als als wandschmuck herzuhalten.


----------



## maatik (16. Mai 2009)

Gut, das kann man dem Besitzer noch hoch anrechnen...aber ich weiss noch: Ein *YETI* , das war damals soooooo weit weg und schweineteuer...und jetzt..jetzt stehts am Bahnhof (?) und sifft ausm Steuersatz...das tut schon bissl weh.


----------



## divergent! (17. Mai 2009)

seh ich auch so, man kann es wenigstens pflegen. selbst die judy gammelt.....sollen die leute sich doch ein baumarktrad kaufen


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Mai 2009)

Mein Stadtrad ist auch nicht aus dem Baumarkt, wenn er es sich leisten kann ist es doch ok.


----------



## mountymaus (7. Juni 2009)

Gestern am Urlaubsort angekommen und vom Vermieter der Ferienwohnung begrüßt, war er uns gleich sympathisch. 
Was haben wir da beim Ausladen des Autos entdeckt?? 
Ein GT-Tempest....Bei ü70 seien Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenkerhörnchen und Vorbau verziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceee (8. Juni 2009)

Ein GT hinter Gittern. Hab wegen der Sonne auf dem Handydisplay leider kaum was gesehen, von daher ist die Persektive nicht ganz optimal.







Chris...


----------



## cleiende (17. Juni 2009)

Da gehe ich heute früh zur U-Bahn und mir fällt fast das Frühstück aus dem Gesicht.





was ein erbärmlicher Zustand.


----------



## Lousa (13. August 2009)

Steht zwar nicht am Radständer, dafür im Schauffenster bei mir um's Eck


----------



## gnss (13. August 2009)

Was soll das kosten?


----------



## Lousa (13. August 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Was soll das kosten?



199 mit 21 Gang 

Ich will hier aber nicht den Verkauf des Bikes anstoßen, da es mich jedes mal freut, wenn ich dort vorbei komme.


----------



## DeepStar23 (13. August 2009)

Die Frage ist WO steht das?? =)


----------



## Lousa (13. August 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist WO steht das?? =)



in München


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. September 2009)

Altes Stahlross bei Stadler in Bremen:


----------



## andy1 (7. September 2009)

auch nicht gerade am Ständer aber in Warteposition zur Fertigstellung bei einem Radhändler-schrauber der fast nur Gebraucht- bzw. Altwarenräder macht  
Mich wundert dass er diesen Mix mitmacht weil er sonst feine Retrorennräder etc. schraubt.


----------



## tofu1000 (7. September 2009)

Pah! Erst im "Fertigmacher" und jetzt hier?!   
Nichts gegen Alltags-GTs, aber das sieht ja, im Gegensatz zu den anderen hier, SEHR stiefmütterlich behandelt aus! Der Rahmen hätte vorm Zusammenbau wohl erstmal so einige NevrDull Streicheleinheiten nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (7. September 2009)

da ist mein Alltags-GT ja harmlos gegen.. =)


----------



## Davidbelize (7. September 2009)

was das für teil?


bestimmt eine jahrhunderte alte eierlegende wollmilchsau um die sich keiner kümmert.


----------



## Lousa (12. September 2009)

GT Avalanche an der U-Bahn


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. November 2009)

Heute vor Stadler in Berlin


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Dezember 2009)

Gerade beim kramen in den virtuellen Fotoalben gefunden.
Beim Pizzastop August 2009 in Mali Loinj auf Crés/Kroatien - sogar da waren sie im "familiären" Kreise (das blaue Tequesta):





Mei war des schee!


----------



## Oh-Markus (25. Dezember 2009)

Oder wer eines ausleihen will ...

Am Fuß des Taschachfernerhaus im Pitztal gibt es Bikes zum leihen, damit man der Fahrstraße entlang ins Tal kommt.
Eines davon war ein GT Palomar ...






Markus


----------



## DefektesKind (1. März 2010)

Heute am berliner Stadtrand.


----------



## chrrup150 (3. Juni 2010)

auch von mir mal wieder was:

ein GT ZR 4000 im budapester velodrome während der ecmc (kurier- em)





fährt wohl in london.


----------



## tofu1000 (23. Juni 2010)

Ein Avalanche 3.0 im "Stadtoutfit" in der Leipziger Innenstadt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (2. Juli 2010)

Wieder in der Leipziger Innenstadt, wieder nix besonderes, aber diesmal im NY-Taxi-Outfit:


----------



## GT-Hinterland (6. Juli 2010)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder in der zweiten Heimat Rheinfelden gewesen und ein paar GTs gefunden.




am Inseli Rheinfelden / Schweiz




und nochmal eins am Inseli Rheinfelden / Schweiz




in der Altstadt von Rheinfelden / Schweiz


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. September 2010)

Hier noch eins...ich kenn mich mit den GTs zwar nicht aus (kenn nur Zaskar) und hab keine Ahnung, ob das was taugt, aber ich wusste dass es diesen Fred gibt und? taugt es was???


----------



## nectar (10. September 2010)

GT tauGT immer!


----------



## kingmoe (29. Oktober 2010)

Ende 80er Timberline




Neueres Avalanche


----------



## ceee (29. Oktober 2010)

In den staaten vor nem Bagelshop. Oder sollte das in den verhunzte-GT Thread?





Chris...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch schick, solche Schutzbleche suche ich für mein Winterrad. Hat jemand solche übrig?


----------



## kingmoe (30. Oktober 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ist doch schick, solche Schutzbleche suche ich für mein Winterrad. Hat jemand solche übrig?



Das hintere sollte dann aber länger sein.


----------



## Lousa (11. November 2010)

ist zwar nicht am Radständer, aber ich find's immer wieder nett, das eBay für den Bike-Bereich ein GT als Dummy hernimmt


----------



## Bullfighter (11. November 2010)

Ich finde es aber merkwürdig das bei eBay GT als Marke nicht in der Auswahlliste der Fahrradmarken auftaucht, wenn man nach einem Fahrrad sucht.


----------



## Cad2 (2. Januar 2013)

heute in kopenhagen gesichtet.


----------



## gnss (22. Mai 2013)

Leihrad in einem Tschechischen Kurhotel.


----------



## NuckChorris (14. August 2013)

Hallo GT-Jünger,

wer kann mir sagen, welches Baujahr dieses LTS ist. In den Katalogen bin ich nicht so wirklich fündig geworden.






Danke euch vorab, 
Nuckchorris!


----------



## whitesheep (14. August 2013)

dürft ziemlich eiens der ersten sein, weils noch die alte große titanschwinge beim dämpfer oben hatte...

welches jahr genau...da passe ich leider auch..

lg
sheep


----------



## salzbrezel (14. August 2013)

Ist ein 1997er. Wurde parallel zu den Trunnion Mount LTS gebaut. Passt auch von der Kurbel her.
1996 hatte das LTS-3 einen Elastomerdämpfer.
Ab 1998 gab es nur noch Trunnion Mount, das fällt also auch raus.

LG


----------



## skirmish (19. August 2013)

Norderney August 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtfreak2! (21. August 2013)

oliversen schrieb:


> Wurde vor etwa einem Jahr hier schonmal gezeigt. Leider weiss ich nicht mehr von wem. Aber waren dessen Urlaubsbilder von einem England-Trip. Mir gefaellt das Bild sodass ich es auf meine Festplatte bunkerte.
> 
> Sorry an den Fotograf das ich es poste, aber das Avalanche ist einfach cool.
> 
> ...



das bild kommt mir bekannt vor, das war nämlich von mir :-D


----------



## skirmish (21. August 2013)

Norderney August 2013


----------



## ad-mh (4. September 2013)

Wir waren im Urlaub auf dem Campingplatz in Kroatien. Allein auf dem CP waren 6 klassische Avalanche, Arrowhead, Tequesta, ein Zaskar sowie ein altes BMX als typische Campingplatz-Gebauchsräder zu sehen. Die Leute nehmen die alten Räder mit und schließen sie nicht ab nach dem Motto: "Den alten Schrott nimmt eh keiner mit."

Tja, die alten GT Klassiker kommen langsam als Schrott beim Camping an. Meinen GT tue ich dies nicht an. 

Fotos keine, sorry...


----------



## tofu1000 (14. November 2013)

Mal wieder die Festplatte aufgeräumt und ein paar Bildchen gefunden.









Die Generation GT ist wohl inzwischen auch größtenteils Generation Eltern.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. November 2013)

nice one


----------



## GTchen (7. Dezember 2013)

Nicht am Bike StÃ¤nder in der Stadt, aber am GT Stand 2009 in Willingen: "Wer am 14.06.2009 den ÂROCKY MOUNTAIN BIKE MARATHON 2009â³ im Rahmen des ÂSYMPATEX Bike FestivalsÂ in Willingen als erster Ã¼ber die Ziellinie fÃ¤hrt gewinnt das Â*golden GT Bike*!!!"


Scheint ein Unikat zu sein?


----------



## Tucana (13. Dezember 2013)

Davon gabs ein paar Stück, konnte man bei diversen Marathons gewinnen.


----------



## tofu1000 (1. September 2014)

Stadtschlampen unter sich:


----------



## GT-Hinterland (21. Oktober 2014)

Am 31.07.2014 in New York Manhattan   gesichtet. Gt Rebound


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (22. Oktober 2014)

Er hätte sich wenigstens die Mühe machen können, das Schloss auch noch mit um die Laterne zu legen.


----------



## cyclery.de (7. November 2014)

Seen in Fort Myers Beach. Sattel war so wertvoll, dass separat angeschlossen.


----------



## cyclery.de (7. März 2015)

Seen in Jerusalem. Avalanche 3.0 in ziemlich erbärmlichem Zustand.


----------



## cyclery.de (11. März 2015)

Jerusalem scheint eine Avalanche-Hochburg zu sein. Diesmal ein 2.0er Modell:


----------



## cyclery.de (2. September 2015)

Seen in Ischgl, Austria


----------



## kds70 (3. September 2015)

Oooooops ein 96er ... hat der das nicht mal abgeschlossen ??? Au backe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (3. September 2015)

Nein, stand jeden Abend unangeschlossen dort.


----------



## cyclery.de (7. Juli 2016)

Gesehen in Whistler, BC.


----------



## cyclery.de (9. Juli 2016)

Gesehen in Vancouver, BC.


----------



## Jinpster (8. September 2016)

Graz Innenstadt mit einer lächerlichen AbschließVariante.


----------



## cyclery.de (8. September 2016)

Whistler ist eine richtige GT-am-Fahrradständer-Hochburg


----------



## Manni1599 (9. September 2016)

Auf den ersten Blick sah es so aus als ob das XCR das Körbchen hat....


----------



## tofu1000 (18. März 2018)

Meanwhile in Cambodia:





Zwar nicht am Radständer, aber trotzdessen nicht minder überraschend: Die Schule war aus und da kommt ein Schulbub auf einem größtenteils original belassenen Zaskar an dir vorbeigeknallt. Ich konnte leider nur noch mit offenem Mund hinterherstarren.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (7. April 2018)

Steht seit Monaten am Krankenhaus rum, am liebsten würde man den Schnellspanner lösen und ihm ein liebevolles warmes Zuhause geben. Neues Öl und Fett direkt dazu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (7. April 2018)

[emoji85]

Kann den post mal wer löschen, scheiss Tapatalk

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ceo (7. April 2018)

vor einer woche in rostock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (19. April 2018)

Steht dort seit fast 2 Jahren. HEULEN.


----------



## cyclery.de (13. Oktober 2018)




----------



## cyclery.de (25. Februar 2019)

Auch eine Art Radständer.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. März 2019)

Hi,

ich glaube, das ist mein erster Post in diesem Faden. Da muss ich erst nach Mallorca fahren um en GT am Radständer zu sehen. Hier direkt vor meinem Lieblingscafe "Bar Pou" am Placa Central von Llucmajor:





VG
peru


----------



## ceo (19. April 2019)

gestern in ffm


----------



## cyclery.de (23. April 2019)

Wieder in der heiligsten aller Städte:


----------



## cyclery.de (17. Oktober 2019)

Im erweiterten Sinne auch ein Fahrradständer. Nach Giant scheint mir GT die zweithäufigste Marke auf Tahiti.


----------



## Lousa (3. Februar 2021)

Munich, Hackerbrücke


----------

